# The exact opposite of the Paleo diet is probably best for long life.



## Tez3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Phew! long thread title but interesting reading. The "exact opposite" of a Palaeo diet is probably best for long life


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 3, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Phew! long thread title but interesting reading. The "exact opposite" of a Palaeo diet is probably best for long life


I have a real problem with reports like this. This is a huge over-reaching in conclusion from the studies. It's common in pop-science, but not good at all. This is why we get all the following in a span of just a few years:

Coffee is bad. Eliminate it.
Coffee can protect from Alzheimer's. Drink more.
Eggs are awful, and contribute to heart disease and obesity.
Eggs are fantastic, and help with weight loss and overall health.
Carbs are demons. More protein. Fat doesn't matter.
Carbs are angels. Protein destroys. Fat is a minor factor.
Carbs and proteins are not important. Fat is all that matters.
And on, and  on. The reality is that most studies are trying to isolate a single factor (to avoid confounded results), and our diets are far more variable than the studies can account for. Most foods that are good for us are only good for us when combined with the right other foods. Moreover, each person's metabolism is unique - to the extent that some can thrive as vegans, while others will slowly die of malnutrition on the same diet.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 3, 2016)

For the more scientifically minded ( not me that's for sure!) this is the 'technical' report.
http://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/abstract/S1550-4131(16)30445-4

I just thought it was interesting that with so many pushing the Paleo diet as being the 'perfect' way of eating, someone has come up with research that says the opposite. I don't believe in faddy diets and I certainly don't believe in diets which involve you buying products from the 'inventor' of the diet. This, whether it will be proved to be 'true' or not at least doesn't involve you buying cook books and products from the researchers though no doubt someone will jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 3, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> For the more scientifically minded ( not me that's for sure!) this is the 'technical' report.
> http://www.cell.com/cell-metabolism/abstract/S1550-4131(16)30445-4
> 
> I just thought it was interesting that with so many pushing the Paleo diet as being the 'perfect' way of eating, someone has come up with research that says the opposite. I don't believe in faddy diets and I certainly don't believe in diets which involve you buying products from the 'inventor' of the diet. This, whether it will be proved to be 'true' or not at least doesn't involve you buying cook books and products from the researchers though no doubt someone will jump on the bandwagon.


That's what I was getting at. These non-scientific articles based on early (and usually basic) research quite often jump to conclusions not entirely supported by (and sometimes even contrary to) the results of the actual research. It's interesting information, but the journalists writing the articles (or television news stories) present their conclusions as if they were the conclusions of the researchers, and too many people take them as such. This is what leads so many into the fad diets. There are some good points about the paleo diet, and ample evidence that it's a fantastic diet for some people. There's also ample research it's awful for some people. Some goes for Adkins, veganism, low-fat, raw foods, and pretty much any other absolute diet.


----------



## Flatfish (Oct 3, 2016)

Also keep in mind that the study was done in mice. While there are many things that can translate quite well from mouse models to human physiology over the last decade or so we have come to appreciate that there are also many things that do not translate at all (we meaning me and fellow science nerds).

IMO, just eat well a well balanced diet and make sure you get the appropriate number of pints of ale to counteract any mental imbalances, stay away from discussions about politics and religion and you should be fine.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 3, 2016)

Flatfish said:


> Also keep in mind that the study was done in mice. While there are many things that can translate quite well from mouse models to human physiology over the last decade or so we have come to appreciate that there are also many things that do not translate at all (we meaning me and fellow science nerds).
> 
> IMO, just eat well a well balanced diet and make sure you get the appropriate number of pints of ale to counteract any mental imbalances, stay away from discussions about politics and religion and you should be fine.


My only adjustment to this advice is that a dram of whiskey is a viable alternative to the requisite pint for some folks.


----------



## Flatfish (Oct 3, 2016)

I can go along with that.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 3, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> My only adjustment to this advice is that a dram of whiskey is a viable alternative to the requisite pint for some folks.



No just No! My father is Scottish I was brought up on _whisky_! Seriously, it was used for everything from baby colic to seasickness.


----------



## wingchun100 (Oct 3, 2016)

I follow the 1800 calories per day nutrition guide recommended by ChooseMyPlate.gov, and I am doing just fine so far.


----------



## Buka (Oct 3, 2016)

I think Italian food three times a day (four if there's something good on TV) is the healthiest way to go.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 3, 2016)

For me at the moment it's Rosh Hashanah so lots of sweet food! Though in all honesty I do prefer savoury but I do my bit and bake lekach etc.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 3, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> For me at the moment it's Rosh Hashanah so lots of sweet food! Though in all honesty I do prefer savoury but I do my bit and bake lekach etc.


I know nothing of those foods. I consider learning about them a necessity in my personal development. Gotta go find one of my observing friends...


----------

